# How to remove fish from a planted tank



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

What's the best way to avoid destroying your aquascape?

Keith


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The method I use involves two nets and patience. One net should be as large as you can use in the tank while the other should be small enough to work into places easily.

What you want to do is use the small net like a herding dog to slowly move the fish around till it ends up in front of the large net. If you chase the fish around the tank with the net you won't get anywhere, just do enough with the small net to keep them moveing. The best results for catching the fish with the large net is when you only have to make an upward motion to net them, so wait for the opportunity to do just that.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree with the upward motion idea. My fish (usually) seem oblivious to any net action coming from directly below. SAEs and loaches are a whole 'nother thing, however...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

As mentioned, lots of patience.

And if you don't want other people around to hear you yelling and cursing, get them out of the house first!  

I've also used fishtraps. The problem is that I always end up with all the fish I'm not looking to capture in the trap while the one(s) I want ignore it completely...

I also get all the other fish swimming in and out of the nets while the target has disappeared even before the nets hit the water...

And they say fish aren't smart!  

The best result I've had is to catch them just at lights on; they seem half asleep then.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This is what I do:

I stick the net into the tank and wait a few mintues until the fish get used to it.
Then I feed the fish. 

While they are feasting, they all are usually at the surface, and you can nab them from below with your upward net motion.

Works every time with less effort.

-John N.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Ahhh.... the 'ole feed and grab technique... I like it!

I feed my fish live blackworms every other day and its a feeding frenzy at the top of the tank... SO (hypothetically speaking) if I put the net in there... let it set for 15 minutes, then feed... WALA!! [smilie=i:


----------



## karen99 (Feb 20, 2006)

I removed a pleco by suspending a plastic container just under the water and baiting it with a nice algae wafer... waited til he was busy eating and carefully pulled the container out.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Karen, what did you suspend the container with? I have a bunch of Bristlenose kids that I need to start herding up in my 125, but so far none of my traps have worked. The darn Loaches get to the bait first....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

TexasRock said:


> Ahhh.... the 'ole feed and grab technique... I like it!
> 
> I feed my fish live blackworms every other day and its a feeding frenzy at the top of the tank... SO (hypothetically speaking) if I put the net in there... let it set for 15 minutes, then feed... WALA!! [smilie=i:[/QUOTE]
> Yup, let us know how it works for ya.
> ...


----------



## karen99 (Feb 20, 2006)

JanS said:


> Karen, what did you suspend the container with? I have a bunch of Bristlenose kids that I need to start herding up in my 125, but so far none of my traps have worked. The darn Loaches get to the bait first....


I just used a bit of wire poked through the side. I also put a small piece of driftwood in the container to give him a familiar-looking surface to rest on; don't know if that helped though. Most of my other fish visited the trap first, it took about a day and a half to find the pleco in there by himself.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

This weekend I have to net out 7 LIVELY and FAST rainbowfish. They practically jump into my lap whenever I feed them, so I thought - it won't be difficult! (feed & net method).

WELL, as a practice run, I stuck a net in there and fed them. Amazingly, these piggish (and I mean piranha-like) fish wouldn't go near the net!!! The others all came around after a while, but not those rainbows. So I left the net in the tank, hoping they will get used to it. It was kinda high up, though, the low net tactic sounds like a good idea. Also will try when the lights first go on...or I will turn them on when the fishies are still sleepy.


----------

